# Pudu Gaol - Malaysia 09



## Raz333 (Dec 16, 2009)

I recently got permission to explore Pudu jail in Kuala Lumpur. Pudu jail is set for demolition 
sometime next year to make way for new development. 

Pudu jail was completed in 1895 and saw active service up until 1996. What is interesting,
is that the facility had not seen much modern upgrading works since it's original construction 
over 100 years ago. So this was a true living heritage jail, although I am sure the prisoners 
in recent years would not have appreciated this fact!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 16, 2009)

You've managed to surpass your high standard in Reports with this place. Absolutely incredible -haven't got a favourite pic -they are all great!!!


----------



## Scruffyone (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree, what an amazing place


----------



## The_Revolution (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent Raz, another stand-out report.

Modern upgrading works? Those cells don't look too modern!


----------



## james.s (Dec 16, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Excellent Raz, another stand-out report.
> 
> Modern upgrading works? Those cells don't look too modern!



He said there _hadn't_ been any modern upgrades 

Nice report, this is awesome.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 17, 2009)

Great report and photo's. An explore that would not be possable over here due to all the H&S crap


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 17, 2009)

what a super grim place 
great pics Raz


----------



## The_Revolution (Dec 17, 2009)

james.s said:


> He said there _hadn't_ been any modern upgrades



 Opps.

I stand by the nice report comment I made.


----------



## boxerheaven (Dec 18, 2009)

excellent as always


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2009)

What a fantastic and unusual explore! Excellent pics as always, Raz.


----------



## Trinpaul (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW  as Razz noted, there has been much done to the place in terms of physical upgrades so what you have here is a true "throwback" to penal design and architecture at the turn of the century  a very interesting explore but as Razz noted, the convicts probably would not have appreciated the fact


----------



## goodeavens (Dec 25, 2009)

Fascinating report and great pictures. I knew a local guy, Bill Williams, who was a Far East Prisoner, captured in Malaya early `42, he spent some time in there, he was, at the time "The Coffin Maker of Pudu Gaol"


----------



## Raz333 (Dec 26, 2009)

Very interesting goodeavens!

I read that many bodies were buried behind the old hospital building during Pudu's
POW period.






They are actually currently doing major tunneling works around this area for a road 
expansion project. I wonder what protocols, if any, they have in place if they do 
find human remains...


----------



## goodeavens (Dec 26, 2009)

Interesting thought and another great picture Raz333 . If only walls could speak ... , perhaps better they don`t


----------



## smileysal (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW, you always find fantastic places to explore Raz, i love this one. Looks great, love all the pics, I don't have favourite either. But, i wish our prisons were as grim as this one, then maybe our prisoners wouldn't keep going back.  

Excellent pics Raz as normal, I love seeing your pics from Malaysia.

 Sal


----------

